# Booking online vs calling and room layout on the Capitol Limited



## alex.m (Nov 20, 2022)

I plan on taking another Amtrak trip this spring. The overnight portion of the trip will be on the Capitol Limited in a roomette. I prefer roomettes on the lower floor for overnight trips. I've done both lower and upper floor trips and sleep better on the first floor. I'm flexible with my dates and am willing to book ahead.

I had to call Amtrak last time because the website wouldn't book the multi-connection trip online. I can book it in 2 parts online, but not as one single trip. I'd prefer to pick my own room online. The last time I called I requested a lower floor room and got an upper floor room instead. Is there any reason I shouldn't book my trip as 2 separate trips online? Does Amtrak keep track of who has connecting trains in case of delays if I book everything as a single trip? Also, I think rooms 11-15 are first floor rooms on the Capitol Limited. Is that correct?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 20, 2022)

If you want to request lower level rooms you will need to call. I believe they can also link your segments so that you have a guaranteed connection. Yes in the Superliner sleeper the higher numbered rooms are on the lower level. There are floor diagrams available online, for example:
Superliner sleeper floor plan


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 20, 2022)

Take a look online at the family bedroom—there’s only one of those in each car, and it’s downstairs. Sometimes the pricing goes wacky and that is cheaper than a roomette. (Don’t feel bad about a family not getting it—there are plenty if each car has one.

I always book separate tickets for each leg of a trip because I don’t like being forced into Amtrak’s choices and also detest using the phone and having to talk to a person who may or may not be an expert and helpful so try to do everything online myself (this is for everything—not picking out Amtrak specifically).

However, I always stay overnight in a hotel between trip segments because I do not trust that the trains will connect seamlessly and on time.

(Again, not picking out Amtrak specifically. I just assume that nothing in this current world will work properly and make contingency plans for everything. Then if something does work properly, it’s a nice surprise.)

If you let us know what your other leg of the trip will be, it will be easier to judge how reliable the connection is. For example, if you’re coming into Washington on a Northeast Regional to connect to the Capitol Limited, you would probably be fine. But if trying to connect from a Florida train, that could be very iffy.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 20, 2022)

1. You must call to choose a room. The online booking engine does not allow room choice. If the price changes when the agent moves you out of the "default" room you are dealing with an inexperienced agent. Either ask for a supervisor or terminate the transaction and call back in hopes of getting a more skilled agent. Lower level roomettes are 11-14.
2. Only use separate reservation numbers with at least an overnight layover. Same day connections should always be on the same reservation number to best ensure "guaranteed connection" protections in case of a missed connection.


----------



## alex.m (Nov 23, 2022)

My return trip is on the Cardinal on Train 50 Car 5000. I booked Room 11 on that train. Is that also a lower level room?

Looking at the following:








What You Need To Know Amtrak’s Cardinal - Travels with Kev


Amtrak's Cardinal is a beautiful train route taking passengers from the midwest to the northeast through the up sections of the South.




travelswithkev.com





It looks like the sleeper car is only one-level. Is that accurate?

I've ridden that train before but don't remember the room layout.

Thanks for everyone's help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 23, 2022)

The Cardinal carries single level Viewliner sleeping cars, not double deck Superliners like the Capitol.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 24, 2022)

alex.m said:


> My return trip is on the Cardinal on Train 50 Car 5000. I booked Room 11 on that train. Is that also a lower level room?
> 
> Looking at the following:
> 
> ...


The Cardinal is single level. You’ll be in a new sleeper (VLII). Your room will be near the end of the car where the shower & restrooms are.


----------

